# [SOLVED] I have a question



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if I've done these BIOS settings correct or not.

Mobo: Sabertooth 990FX
BIOS Version: 1102
CPU Type: AMD FX-8150 Eight Core
Speed: 4000 GHz
Temperature: +100.4*F/ +38.0*C
------------
CPU Ratio: 20.0
CPU Bus/ PEG Frequency: 200
Memory Frequency: DDR3 - 1866 MHz
------------
DRAM CAS# Latency: 9
DRAM RAS#TO CAS# Delay: 10
DRAM RAS# PRE Time: 9
DRAM RAS# Act Time: 27

------------
CPU Maual Voltage: 1.284V
CPU/ NB Manual Voltage: 1.275V
DRAM Voltage: 1.500V

==========

Are any of my settings wrong?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I have a question*

If its working then yes.

remember with AMDs you don't have to change the FSB just the multiplier and make sure you stress test and monitor your temps.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



greenbrucelee said:


> If its working then yes.
> 
> remember with AMDs you don't have to change the FSB just the multiplier and make sure you stress test and monitor your temps.


Haven't had one blue screen.. I had the Ram Volts at 2.00 and I thought it could of been way too high.. I changed it too 1.500.. And I can't over clocked to 4.2 or 4.5 GHz.. Every single time I try it just locks up and I have to release the CMOS.. I wonder why that is? I was thinking maybe my motherboard isn't good enough..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I have a question*

AMDs dont overclock that well, not compared to intels.

ddr 3 ram is usually 1.5v. You should always set the ram to what the manufacturer states and nothing else. Its usually printed on the ram what the max volt is or it will be on the packaging.

That motherboard is good but as said before it'l be the amd chip itself that's stopping any increase.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah old amds don't o'clock that well. My 6100 is at 4.5 but I used fsb and multiplier so Id suggest that. When I was only multiplayer I couldn't get over 4. But before you do raise the fsb, change ram speed to 1600mhz.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> Yeah old amds don't o'clock that well. My 6100 is at 4.5 but I used fsb and multiplier so Id suggest that. When I was only multiplayer I couldn't get over 4. But before you do raise the fsb, change ram speed to 1600mhz.


No thanks. I'd rather not.

First of all the AMD FX 8150 isn't "old".. Its one of there BEST cpus on the market. 

And I did get 4.01 GHz Stable. I did the whole stress testing ordeal it never BSOD.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I correcting the post above mine when i said old amd cpu dont oclock well And why not? When you raise the fsb your ram speed raises as well. My ram is 1760 MHz due to the fsb o'clock. (originally 1600mhz) you could be hitting the 2000 MHz range with yours.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> I correcting the post above mine when i said old amd cpu dont oclock well And why not? When you raise the fsb your ram speed raises as well. My ram is 1760 MHz due to the fsb o'clock. (originally 1600mhz) you could be hitting the 2000 MHz range with yours.


By Front-side bus you mean > CPU Bus/ PEG Frequency? Are you telling me to change the CPU Bus from 200 to 400? Anyways, its running good I just wanted to know from the pros if my settings where correct and it doesn't crash nor lock up. So its seem to be good enough.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

No not by that much. I think mine is 223 and I raised the multiplier to get 4.5. Just a suggestion!


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

And yes. We are talking about the same thing.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> No not by that much. I think mine is 223 and I raised the multiplier to get 4.5. Just a suggestion!


I did all the settings my self and 200 on the cpu bus seems great for 1866MHz G-Skill ram. I'm probably not going to change the cpu bus. I was told in the past to keep it at 200.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Same here but if you want higher clocks, which bulldozer was made for, you should at least give it a try.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> Same here but if you want higher clocks, which bulldozer was made for, you should at least give it a try.


Well I gave it a try. It worked. It was way to hot on the cpu though it was crazy though. 4.51 GHz STABLE 

WHAT !?!?! I made the volts a bit higher and it booted just fine... but the heat.. you know.. I didn't like 72 C... I went back to stock GHz.. If I keep running these O'Cs I'll end up making my cpu life very short. And I already know what I'll do once I burn it up... I'm buying a new mobo and cpu.. probably going with intel too.. I just want this cpu to last a few years before I go down that road. Thanks anyhow.. more or less. I didn't have enough volts on the cpu its self.. was my core reason why it was never able to boot or O'C correctly before.. But it was nice to find out, I can O'C over the CPU BUS.. 

I think I'm going to stay at stock speeds for now.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

You're welcome :told ya so: but try 1.4 on the vcore. And what's your CPU cooler?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> You're welcome :told ya so: but try 1.4 on the vcore. And what's your CPU cooler?


I have a good after market fan. It was just getting super hot.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I got a h60 and I get 60-65 prime. And 50 when gaming. I got a push pull with 3000 rpm fans so these bulldozers kick out a [expetive removed] of heat.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I have a question*

remember that if you do change the fsb this will also change your ram speed.

The trick is to keep your ram as close to it's original speed as possible without going over.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I already suggested that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> I already suggested that.


Didin't see that.

The best ratios are 1:1 and 5:6 when overclocking but not everyone can get good results even with the same kit.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

So true


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: I have a question*



darcinator said:


> Yeah I got a h60 and I get 60-65 prime. And 50 when gaming. I got a push pull with 3000 rpm fans so these bulldozers kick out a [expetive removed] of heat.


Yeah I need better fans probably. Anyways. With or without O'Cing I'm still getting 62 fps in skyrim and thats all that matters to me for now.. And just so you know.. My issue was with the volts.. So don't too much thanks for me O'Cing correctly this time.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Hahaha I know. Well best of luck!!


----------

